
Edward Snowden says “the central problem of the future” is control of user data - antouank
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/13/edward-snowden-says-the-central-problem-of-the-future-is-control-of-user-data/
======
kiril-me
The problem is now. Countries like Chine and Russia, try to control it on
country level. But they still do it bad, bad for users, bad for government.
When they find good way to handle it, might other countries also will do the
same.

Data is the weapon of feature.

~~~
noir_lord
> Countries like Chine and Russia, try to control it on country level.

UK is on that list as well sadly.

~~~
drspacemonkey
Canada wants to join the list, too.

------
amiga-workbench
There need to be far more robust and easier to setup technologies to let end
users locally host their own services rather than leaving it all to the likes
of Facebook/Google

~~~
mobitar
We're definitely getting there, but it will take effort and time. To start
with, we're building an open standard for encryption and ownership of notes.
See [https://standardnotes.org](https://standardnotes.org).

Would love any feedback/help. If you're interested in contributing, shoot me a
message.

~~~
amiga-workbench
API looks solid, I may be interested in building a client for Android.

I think the main thing that will trip up users is the setup, they need
hardware, they need to configure the OS, setup servers for their applications
and fiddle with their router to allow port forwarding or bash UPNP until it
works.

The average user just has no tolerance for that, its why they flock to managed
services where they don't have to lift a finger (at the cost of their privacy)

~~~
mobitar
Right, I imagine most people will not run their own servers. At least today.
But as that get's easier, I'm optimistic that will change. For now, in the
context of Standard Notes, early adopters will run their own servers, but I
imagine others would just pay for a shared hosting service. Which isn't
perfect, but the content will be encrypted locally so the privacy concerns are
somewhat mitigated.

Android client would be convenient. I'm pretty close to finalizing a first
release of the spec. Then I'm going to start on the iOS client.

Any contributions you make could accelerate progress on the spec
substantially. Follow the mailing list on
[https://standardnotes.org](https://standardnotes.org) or follow for updates
on Twitter @standardnotes. If you're serious about building a client, shoot me
a message @bitario.

------
Chuckalucky89
Why is the Twitter CEO interviewing Snowden? People need to let this guy fade
into the background of history. When users sign up or use services, such as
Facebook and Google, they agree to the privacy terms. User control is in the
action of not using those services. This is a ridiculous article.

~~~
vorg
People like Edward Snowden, Julian Assange, Kim Dotcom, Chelsea Manning, and
Aaron Schwartz are making history, not fading into it, as they fight for human
rights and freedom in the new information-based age.

------
internaut
I see Urbit is trying to solve for X here.

Who else?

